# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γειά σας

## Raptor2000

Είμαι ο Κώστας και έχω 3 κοινά παπαγαλάκια (budgerigar). Το ένα είναι περίπου 6 ετών. Τα άλλα τα δύο τα πήρα σήμερα και φαίνεται πως είναι ζευγάρι. Αυτά τα τελευταία είναι νεαρά ζώα, μπορεί και να μην είναι ενήλικα ακόμη. Φαίνονται εξαιρετικά υγιέστατα. Έχουν πολύ έντονα χρώματα και είναι πολύ ζωηρά. Μερικά από τα 8-10 νεαρά ζώα που είδα στον ίδιο χώρο που τα πήρα ήταν ακόμη πιό νεαρά.

Το κλουβί είχε πριν δύο cocatiel αρσενικά τα οποία πέθαναν το ένα μετά το άλλο μέσα σε ένα χρόνο. Τα είχα 17 περίπου χρόνια αλλά μετά μάλλον αρρώστησαν.

Θα κάνω search αλλά ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα επιπλέον. Δείτε όταν μπορέσετε και μερικές φώτο από το κλουβί και από τα πουλιά. Θα χρειαστώ συμβουλές για να το σετάρω γιατί έχει τα στοιχειώδη μόνο. Το κλουβί για δύο ζώα μόνο, είναι νομίζω πολύ μεγάλο 100 Χ 55 Χ 110 (μ*πλ*υ). Το έκανα μια καλή καθαριότητα και τα έβαλα μέσα. Είχα 2 ξύλα από τους Cocatiel, τα έβαλα και θέλω να βάλω και μερικά ακόμη σε διάφορα μεγέθη. Η φωλιά είναι φαγωμένη αλλά την έπλυνα και την ξαναέβαλα για προσωρινά. Θα φτιάξω μια μικρότερη με την επόμενη ευκαιρία. Μπορώ λέτε να φτιάξω μια μικρή αποικία εκεί μέσα (4-5 ζώα) ή μήπως θα φαγωθούν μεταξύ τους;

Και κάτι ακόμη που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι ότι επειδή είναι στην ανάπτυξη ακόμη θέλω να τους δίνω ζωική πρωτεΐνη όπως π.χ. το αυγό. Πόσο να το αφήνω μέσα, επειδή είναι ευαίσθητο με τη ζέστη; Δίνω από βασική τροφή το μείγμα της Versele Laga για budges. Έχω πάρει μαζί με τα ζώα και μερικές συσκευασμένες βιταμίνες, νιζερ και ένα σουπιοκόκκαλο. Θα τους δίνω και λαχανικά και φρούτο από αύριο. Εσείς που έχετε budgerigars τι προτείνετε για όλα αυτα;

Να στε καλά, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Γεια σου  :bye:  Κώστα καλωσόρισες,να χαίρεσαι τους φτερωτούς σου φίλους! :wink:

----------


## jk21

Καλως ορισες Κωστα !

----------


## stephan

Καλως ορισες στο φορουμ Κωστα!

Και τα δυο μπατζι στις φοτο ειναι αρσενικα (και οχι ζευγαρι απλα φιλαρακια) αυτο το καταλαβαινεις απο τους χαλινους τους (το δερμα γυρο απο τα ρουθουνια, πανω απο το ραμφος) οι οποιοι ειναι μπλε ενω αν ηταν θυλικα θα επρεπε να ηταν μπεζ.
 Ακομα ειναι κατω του ενως ετους αφου δεν εχει σχηματιστει το ''ασπραδι'' περιομετρικα των ματιων τους. Σε αυτο το κλουβι επιδι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο μπορεις να βαλεις και δυο ακομα μπατζι (2 θυλικα και ετσι θα εχεις 2 ζευγαρια) αφου φισικα τυρησεις καραντινα πρωτα ( Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά ).

Αυγο δiνουμε πάντοτε (ανεξαρτητα απο την ηλικια) στα πουλακια μας, πρεπει να ειναι πολυ καλα βρασμενο (10-15 λεπτα μεσα σε νερο που βραζει) και τωρα το καλοκαιρι λογο ζεστης μπορεις να το αφήνεις στο κλουβι 0,5-1 ωρα (αναλογως την θερμοκρασια του περιβαλλωντος).Μπορεις αν θες αντι για αυγο να φταξεις μια αυγοτροφη. Επισης μην ξεχασεις να τους βαλεις μονιμα μεσα στο κλουβι ενα σουπιοκοκαλο καινα τους δηνεις φρουτα και λαχανικα καποιοες φορες την εβδομάδα. 

Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

μερικα επιπλεων αρθρα που θα σε βοηθησουν:

ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους

Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)

Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.

Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας

Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.

Αν θες δες και πως μπορεις να τους φτιάξεις μονος σου μερικα παιχνιδια:

Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

----------


## Vrasidas

Kώστα καλως όρισες στο φόρουμ!

----------


## Peri27



----------


## Sophie

Καλώς όρισες Κώστα!  :Happy:  Να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου!!! Είναι πανέμορφα! Συμφωνώ σε ότι σου είπε ο Στέφανος. Επίσης το σουπιοκόκκαλο να το δέσεις με δεματικά γιατί έτσι μπορεί να πιάσει σκουρια από το σίδερο.  :Happy:

----------


## stylianos

να σου ζησουν φιλε! πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλως ηρθες! να σου ζησουν  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλώς Ήρθες!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως μας ηρθες!! Κωστα. 

Εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας. 

Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!! να χαιρεσαι τα φτερωτα σου φιλαρακια.

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## stelios7

Καλως ορισες πολυ ομορφα τα μπατζακια σου!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες, πανέμορφα πουλάκια !!!

----------


## vasilakis13

Καλώς ήρθες και να σου ζησουν!

----------


## Steliosan

Καλως ορισες και καλη διαμονη

----------


## panoss

Καλώς ήρθες!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και καλη διαμονη!!!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Καλώς ήρθες!!!!Καταπληκτικά τα μπάτζυ σου!!!!!!

----------


## gpapjohn

Κάλως όρισες Κόστα, ωραία κατάσταση έφτιαξες, να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου!

----------


## kostas0206

Καλως ηρθες και καλη διαμονη!!!
Να τα χαιρεσε τα ομορφουλια σου! Παντα γερα να ειναι!  :winky:

----------


## Raptor2000

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Έβαλα το μεγάλο budgerigar μαζί με τα δύο νέα. Όλα καλά. Περιμένω 2 πλαστικές βάσεις για σουπιοκόκκαλο, καμιά 20ρια τσαμπιά κεχρί, 3 συσκευασίες μείγμα για ανάπτυξη της manitoba, και ένα υγρό συμπλήρωμα πολυβιταμίνης για το νερό της aviform.

 Έκανα μερικές αλλαγές. Παραθέτω μερικές φώτος για τυχόν διορθώσεις:

----------


## stephan

Ωραιο και ανετο το κλουβακι που τα εχεις  :Happy:  και μπραβο που βαζεις φυσικές πατήθρες ειναι οι καλύτερες για τα παπαγαλακια σου.
Τρεις παρατηρήσεις μονο: το στικ βγαλτο αμεσως περιεχέι πολυ ζαχαρη και κανει μονο κακο στα παπαγαλακια σου, μπορεις να βαλεις και μερικες πατηθρες και πιο χαμηλά ωστε να εξασκούνται πετοντας πανω-κατω,
 ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ τα κενα στα καγκελα οπου μπαινουν οι εξωτερικες ταιστρες δεν ειναι καθολου καλα κλειστα οταν τα ανακαλύψουν τα παπαγαλακια δεν θα διστάσουν να βγουν εξω  :winky:  , μπορεις να κλεισεις τα κενα με δεματικα καλωδίων.
Φιλικά  :Happy:

----------


## Raptor2000

Γειά σου Στέφανε. Είχε ταΐστρες όταν το πήρα αλλά τις είχα αφαιρέσει.
Τα καπάκια από πάνω είναι με ασφάλεια ώστε να μην σηκώνονται. Σκέφτομαι
να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ξανά.

Στέφανε πως το βλέπεις το κλουβί; Σηκώνει να βάλω ακόμη 2-3 πουλάκια μέσα; Είναι 100 Χ 50 Χ 110 (μ*πλ*υ).

----------


## stephan

> Γειά σου Στέφανε. Είχε ταΐστρες όταν το πήρα αλλά τις είχα αφαιρέσει.
> Τα καπάκια από πάνω είναι με ασφάλεια ώστε να μην σηκώνονται. Σκέφτομαι
> να τις χρησιμοποιήσω ξανά. 
> 
> Στέφανε πως το βλέπεις το κλουβί; Σηκώνει να βάλω ακόμη 2-3 πουλάκια μέσα; Είναι 100 Χ 50 Χ 110 (μ*πλ*υ).


Για την ασφαλεια ποτε μην εισαι σιγουρος, θα βρουν τροπο να το σκασουν (το ξερω γιατι και το δικο μου το κλουβι εχει ιδιες ταιστρες και πορτες). Ακομα και αν ξαναβεις εξωτερικες ταιστρες να ξερεις οτι θα πρεπει να ασφαλησεις τα καπακια με καποια κολλητικη ταινια και στις πορτες για ασφαλει καλυτερα να βαλεις καποιο λουκετακι ή καποιο κλιψακι.

Ακομα αν το κλουβι σου ειναι τοσο μεγαλο μπορεις να πάρεις (το πολυ) τρια πουλακια ακομη βεβαιώσου ομως οτι και τα τρια θα εινια θηλυκά (ισάριθμα με τα αρσενικα) ωστε να μην εχεις αντιζηλίες μεταξη των αρσενικων. Τα βγαζεις για πτησεις εκτως κλουβιου? Αν οχι θα ηταν καλυτερα να τα εκπαιδευσεις πρωτα και μετα να παρεις τα θηλυκά τα οποια επισης πρωτα θα εκπαιδευσεις και μετα θα τα βαλεις με τα αρσενικα. Αν ομως στο μελλον θα θελήσεις να κανεις αναπαραγωγη να ξερεις οτι θα πρεπει να χωρισεις τα ζευγαρια μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Raptor2000

Εντάξει Στέφανε κατάλαβα.

Όχι πτήσεις δεν κάναμε ακόμη αλλά λέω για αύριο να τους δώσω μια ευκαιρία για καμία ώρα.

----------


## stephan

> Εντάξει Στέφανε κατάλαβα.
> 
> Όχι πτήσεις δεν κάναμε ακόμη αλλά λέω για αύριο να τους δώσω μια ευκαιρία για καμία ώρα.


Αυτα τα τρία αρθρα θα σε βοηθήσουν  :Happy: 
*Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας**Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.**Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφα.

----------


## MaGiCPaiN

Καλώς ήρθες καλό διάβασμα και καλά πόστ .

----------


## Raptor2000

Γειά σε όλους τους πουλάδες,

λοιπόν πήρα ένα ακόμη πριν μία εβδομάδα. Παραθέτω μερικές φώτος, το κιτρινοπράσινο είναι. Πως σας φαίνεται;

----------


## thanos52

Eιναι κουκλακι!Ζηλευωω!Και ειναι κοριτσακι!!

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ όμορφη και η κοπελιά η καινούρια!!! να τα χαίρεσαι όλα...

----------

